# Lille Aire ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We'd like to visit Lille April 2011 . . . I can't find any details of an Aire or campsite within limited distance - does anyone know of any ??


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

there's one at N50 38.644' E003 08.438' at the decathion supermarket i beleve...room for only 4 HM's


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

There is one in the centre, we went last year it is surrounded by a wall and you go in through an old gate way. However last December you couldn't get passed the gate for gypsies it was full to the brim with them. 

We went out to the Decathlon one which was 6km away and they had dug the car park up and were making big changes, we did stay in the car park on just a normal spot as did one other van. Parking for at least 1000 cars in all I would say so we didn't get disturbed. 

Mandy


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Are these any help? - supplied by Lille Tourist Office.

CAMPING DU GRAND SART 
69 spots.
Open all year.
There is a washing machine.
Rates: 10 euros (package for 1 sport and 1 adult) - 5 euros (for other adult).

Access by metro : line 1, stop "4 Cantons" + bus line 305, stop "Sainghin en Mélantois - Grand Sainghin".

279 Chemin du Grand Sart
59262
SAINGHIN EN MELANTOIS
TEL : 03 20 79 75 20
EMAIL : [email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------

CAMPINGS L'IMAGE ET LES ALOUETTES

Open all year from 8.00am to 10.00pm in summer, from 8.00am to 6.00pm in winter.
Bar and snack only open on the week-end.
Rates : 17 euros (package for 2 adults with electricity and shower)

Access by metro : line 2, stop "St Philibert" + bus line 75, stop "Houplines rue Brune".
Access by car : motorway A25, exit n°8 "Armentières", direction Houplines, first street on the right after the traffic light.

140 rue Brune
59116
HOUPLINES
TEL : 06 81 16 56 82
FAX : 03 20 35 69 42
EMAIL : [email protected]

-----------------------------------------------------

LES RAMIERS 
30 spots.
Open from April 15th to October 31st from 9.00am to 9.00pm.

Rates: 3,50 euros (per spot) - 2,10 euros (adult) - 1,50 euros (children) - 1,50 euros (shower).

Access by bus : bus line 35, stop "La Quenouille".
Access by car : motorway A22, exit Bondues or motorway A25, exit Englos direction Bondues.

1 chemin des Ramiers
59910
BONDUES
TEL : 03 20 23 13 42
FAX : 03 20 23 13 42
EMAIL : [email protected]


----------

